

From JavaScript to ClojureScript [video] - meatcompute
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8UYa8PV3CXQ

======
meatcompute
Hey, I've started a new screencast series at the beginning of this month. It
focuses on showing concepts in Clojure through live-coding.

Like all software, this series is a work-in-progress -- tasteful feedback on
the content and presentation is appreciated!

See the video's comments on youtube for corrections to mistakes I made while
recording.

~~~
atom-morgan
A few things: I just subscribed to your channel, watching you code is very
relaxing, and you just introduced me to some new music. I've already purchased
one song - the one in the video.

One of my goals this year is to work through a few Clojure books. Watching you
write code in JS and then Clojure is great since I spend nearly all of my
coding hours at work in JS. So to see the two side by side is really nice.

I'll try and watch some of your other videos this weekend and provide some
additional feedback as well as possible content for future videos - assuming
you're looking for feedback that specific. Thanks for the video!

~~~
meatcompute
Thanks, I'm really happy that you like it :D

Regarding feedback: I read every comment on youtube and patreon message. If
anything is confusing, doesn't have enough context to stand on its own, or
goes by too quickly, please let me know! Or any other thoughts you might have.

I'm hoping to refine this format of screencasts over the coming year, and
sincere feedback is surprisingly hard to come by! Any thoughts you have are
appreciated.

------
klibertp
It's really great! I like such "comparative language studies" very much. I'm
working on something similar for JavaScript and LiveScript with focus on
functional programming techniques: [https://klibert.pl/warsawjs-
talk/code.html](https://klibert.pl/warsawjs-talk/code.html) but it's static
text. On the other hand it's Org Babel document (just replace .html with .org
to see the source) which makes it easy to play with for Emacs users.
Screencast would be much better format in terms of getting people to focus,
but I was too scared of typos, pauses and outright errors I'd make... In
short: good job!

~~~
meatcompute
Thanks! I'm really glad that you enjoyed the format.

At the beginning of this month I create a standard speaking/coding screencast
and I didn't love it. I opted to cut out speaking and focus it entirely on
live-coding.

I think it's worth developing further, I'm trying to continue making this
series full-time this year.

Next month I'll be launching an app where full-resolution copies of previous
screencasts can be purchased, but if you're interested, donors on patreon are
emailed copies early on release days.
[http://patreon.com/doingcomputers](http://patreon.com/doingcomputers)

Thanks again!

